# Nebo flashlights?



## passive101 (Oct 19, 2008)

Are these things any good?

ETA They look like junk from the companies .pdf


----------



## Marduke (Oct 19, 2008)

A bit more information _might_ help...


----------



## orcinus (Oct 19, 2008)

Google is your friend...  
http://www.nebotools.com/


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 20, 2008)

passive101 said:


> Are these things any good?
> 
> ETA They look like junk from the companies .pdf


To the non-flashaholic.. Hey cool, a multi color led with a laser and compose. The 3AAA turns me off from the start. If the pen had the light at the end you write with, then it may have been more interesting.


----------



## Brau0303 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a 5112 "CSI LUMA35"
Pros:
-Crenellated bezel
-Glow in the dark tail button 
-Good Single function Light
-Decent Light Level 35 lumen
-Price $10.00 
Cons:
-Does not work reliably
-Center Rubber Grip easily shifts
-Nice bezel & tailcap spoild by a garbage center body peice.
-No Tail o ring (not sure how good the water restance would be)
-Finish will scratch/wear easily.
Summary:
-Its an ok led, but as far as general use as a light the Led/light/lumens (no idea what bulb) seems ok, but the light like so many inexpensive lights is not reliable (I have to un/re twist the tail cap to get it to re-connect with the battery) in Short, when my oldest daughter needed a light I gave her the Inova from my car because "you press the button and it works" without getting into a more expensive light that she will likely loose anyway. (I would not likely buy another, and this would NOT be a good EDC Light) This is strictly my opinion so take it for what you will. 

Cheers
BR


----------



## Dioni (Apr 17, 2010)

There are many interesting lights: Multi-color, penlights, Solar powered, "ear" light, among others.


----------



## Light Sabre (Apr 17, 2010)

I have several of the 5112 "CSI LUMA35's. No problems here although my sister says that she had a slight problem with her tail switch. Use one at work daily, no problems there either. Has bounced on the floor a couple times with no probelms afterwards. They are regulated. Tail switch is a GITD reverse clickie. LED goes out with minimal trouch of the tail switch once it's turned on. With 1 AA alkaline battery.it has a 4 1/2 hour regulated sun mode, with 55 minutes of gradual dimming to moon mode/night light mode after that, I forget which. Tail standing is wobbly, off center, easily tipped over. Lanyard hole, no lanyard provided. Decent light for $10 in my book.


----------



## novalover (Jun 26, 2010)

i agree with brau0303 i have a nebo lite and it is bright when it works it only works when it feels up to the task . it is actually the reason i have seeked out this forum. i guess there is really no fix for a poorly designed lite . Oh well must start the search for a decent lite . with the info on this forum shouldn't be too hard of a journey


----------



## stkbow (Jul 16, 2011)

I picked up a what I think is a nebo 35 edge at a archery shop (11.00) just to use up a gift certificate. Threw it in my pack as an extra. I spent 30 days living in a wall tent working for a hunting outfitter this spring It ended up replacing my tikka head lamp and my main backup flashlight!! I had hunters wanting to trade there head lamps for my clip on flash light. I'm still looking for a good head lamp I hate wearing brimmed hats when its cold out. I don't want to drop more that 50 bucks just cause I kill them so often. thanks. Nebo Rocks in my book!


----------



## richpalm (Jul 16, 2011)

With all the color rings, U.S. Army stickers and associated junk, they look grossly whackerific. I'll pass.


----------



## kevleee1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I purchased a Nebo 5615 RedLine SE. The flashlight looks good and worked great for the first couple of weeks. The bright beam started to get dimmer and what used to be a white beam turned yellow. The emitter started to turn a darker color, orange-like not bright yellow like when it was new. As far as it's 250 lumen claim, I compared it side by side with a Mag XL50 and they looked to be the same brightness. Mag XL50 is around 130 lumens. Has anybody done a long term review (over 6 months) on these Nebos? Needlees to say I returned this piece of s**t and got a refund. My Mag XL50 still shines like new.


----------



## Wordsthoughts (May 22, 2013)

Despite the terrible reputation on this forum I ordered a redline select mainly for the select dial and expect it to be less lumens than advertised. If its as bright as my mag xl50 I will be pleased.

I also own a 1AA luma lite which claimed 50 lumens which I'm sure is an overstatement. I've used as an edc at work and dropped it a bunch of times on concrete and down steps and it has never given me any problems. Because of that I'm giving a redline a chance.


----------



## Tiresius (May 22, 2013)

Honestly, the price you pay for in those lights is not worth it. I was never pleased when I bought one sometimes back. No one in my family wanted it for free.

Lifegear has a pretty decent 12-emitter light for about $6 bucks. I'm saying decent because the machine work done on it is superb and feels solid the my hands. A little custom work and I turned the 3xAAA into an 18650 mule. A local flashlight fan bought it from me it shortly after completing it for cheap. He likes the 3-stage driver and the compact size of it.


----------



## reppans (May 22, 2013)

I was gifted a 220 lumen version. On three Eneloops, I metered the light at ~40 lumens on flood and ~25 lumens on throw - max output. Still works fine after a couple of years though.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 22, 2013)

passive101 said:


> Are these things any good?
> 
> ETA They look like junk from the companies .pdf


I happened across these recently at a military surplus store, and you're right, they're junk. Poorly made, low quality materials, the usual. First drop will probably break it.


----------



## Wordsthoughts (May 22, 2013)

I received it and actually like it. The beam is definitely not 330 lumens. Comparable to my mag xl50. 

I believe there is a place for lights with spot to flood zoom function as I have a non nebo knock off that I love.

If this lasts I will be happy with the switchable functions and the ability to spread or zoom the beam. 

I'm not rich or advanced light wise but do like gadgetry and the magnetic base and battery indicator seems nice.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 22, 2013)

My first ever post here was asking to ID what emitter was in my 250lm NEBO, it was a XR-E that has burned up from normal use, I mean total burned black. It is easy to replace the 20mm star, I used mine as a host (also modded the body and removed the zoom function and aspheric lens for a TIR) high is ~550mA and the factory UI is actually pretty nice (comes on in H, all other modes hidden, access via 5 sec hold) but the driver is in the button end and you can't replace it, the button is an electronic button that acts as a reverse click and it takes the much hated 3xAAA battery magazine. 

One very cool feature is the low battery indicator, the GITD button has a red LED under it that glows at <20% battery. 

For the price I paid back then I could have bought a MUCH BETTER quality light with equal or more output, but of course not from the surplus store. And everything from the surplus store is official USGI stuff right? (that's a joke)

edit: the other week when I was shopping for a new EDC light for my little sister (went with a nitecore EA2) I was thinking about giving her my modded NEBO since I really like the UI and the XP-G2's tint is really nice. I did some torture tests and after the just 7th repeated drop from 18 inches (onto a wood floor mind you) it started to flash and I delegated it to sitting on the dresser in our sons room.

btw the red ring broke on mine during the repeated assembly and disassembely so I emailed NEBO tools and they told me they would send another right out, it took 6 weeks, I ended up JBWeld puttying the 2 parts of the head back together.


----------



## Up All Night (May 22, 2013)

Nebo. Never, Ever, Buy One... Its an acronym! :nana:


----------



## rifleman88 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Nebo 5519 Edge 35*

Anyone tried this?-http://www.mountsplus.com/AR-15_Accessories/AR-15_Scope_Rings/NEBO-5519.html

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Nebo 5519 Edge 35*

Sorry, don't know about that light. (Hopefully, someone else who owns one will add their comments.) Actually, I am just learning about the "Nebo" brand myself.

But, my first impression is that 35 lumens from an "unknown" LED emtter, is not all that great for a $10.00 AAA flashlight these days. On the otherhand, the tail clicky switch is a little unusual. You can search and find others, such as the TANK007 TK-703 (110 Lumens) for $13.11 or a "DX XP-E" (120 Lumens) for $11.56, both of which use genuine Cree XPE LED emitters. But, most AAA flashlights seem to use "twisty" switches.

On thing about tail clicky switches is that they add considerable length to the flashlight, making them seem much larger. (Usually, only about 3/4 inch, but that does translate into another 25% in length, since AAA flashlights are usually very compact.)

If you are willing to use a twisty, then you will find many more options available. For example you can get a TANK007 E09 (120 Lumens) from Fasttech for $13.26 and it has 3 modes (High/Mid/Low). The E09 is an excellent little flashlight that is highly recommended. I have given dozens away to friends, and carry one on my keychain everyday.

I realize that the lights I have mentioned all cost a few dollars more than the Nebo you are looking at, but I think you may find the extra few dollars to be well worth it. As a practical matter, I believe that there is a world of difference in a flashlight that puts out 100+ Lumens, and one that only puts out 35.

[Oops! Someone pointed out to me that the flashlight in question, the "Nebo 5519 Edge 35," is a 1xAA light, not a 1xAAA. Not sure how I misread the description, but I ended up writing the above post based on the fact that it was an AAA light. In any case, in my opinion, 35 lumens is still pretty poor brightness performance for a $10.00 1xAA or 1xAAA light.]


----------

